# Croc pic Kostadin (XueHa) asked me to post....



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Howdy y'all,
here a picture XueHa asked me to post for him, since was unable to get it straight.
So here it is: I hope you like it :smile:

btw: I don't know any details about this beast, so maybe Kostadin can fill in the blanks


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

thank you Judazzz ....
this is my nile crocodile ...i took it one year ago around 50 cm now its little more then one meter... i keep it in 100 gal tank and sometimes in my living room as you can see on the picture ... i am trying to suit my basement for him in the near future .. hopefully
so thats it


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

wow how big does that croc get


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

awesome!! What do you have to feed that guy


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

i give him frogs , cocaroaches and mices ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

took it?...

Neat looking animal, hope you're keeping it under proper conditions (looks quite healthy) and accepting the eventual size involved here.

Also hope you don't have any cats or small dogs that frequent your living room!


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

if i am not able to finish the basement i will try to sell it or donate to a zoo








i am not sure how long he will continue growing with this speed

kostadin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For those that don't know here's a pic of how big these guys can get;

(it's a sad pic but the best one I could find to illustrate "scale")


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That is crazy leaving it in the house. Yikes!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro dont they get even bigger than that???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I really hope for the animal's sake you have housing MUCH bigger immediately planned, that 100g tank is ridiculously small. I'm starting to smell the scent of a guy who isn't going to properly care for what he has.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Salt Water Crocs are the largest and meanest of them all. They will not hesatate to kill a human if it invades its habatat. Poor pet choise my man, cool but poor.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Salt Water Crocs are the largest and meanest of them all. They will not hesatate to kill a human if it invades its habatat. Poor pet choise my man, cool but poor.


its a NILE crocodile

your statement still applies though, but its not his livelihood im worried about its the croc's; its 2 feet long now already and the ass still has it in a piddly 100g







That thing needs either a very temporary large metal cage immediately, or he needs to donate that thing. Its a damn shame to see wonderful animals subjected to wretched conditions merely because some lazy brokeass fool finds it to meet his fancy.

THE CROC GROWS 16 FEET LONG MAN, NO f*cking WAY IN HELL IS ITS GROWTH GOING TO 'SLOW DOWN' ANYTIME SOON LMAO


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

why is everyone having a go at this guy, he knows what his situation is, he says if it grows to big he is going to donate it or sell it.

nice pic mate, got nemore?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> why is everyone having a go at this guy, he knows what his situation is, he says if it grows to big he is going to donate it or sell it.
> 
> nice pic mate, got nemore?


its already grown to big; he hasn't sold it or gotten a new housing


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It always makes me cringe a little when I hear, "my pet" followed by a reptile.
Nile crocodiles are a bit of an issue and will be even more so within the next few years. Xueha; did you not wonder about eventual size when obtaining such an animal? Most available nile hatchlings and juvies over the last four years have been Madagascar stock. The good news in that is they do not reach the mammoth size of some of their mainland counter parts; the bad news is , small is a relative term, a male will reach 12-15 feet if well taken care of, females will remain smaller. A 100 gallon aquarium is truly too small, and I would strongly suggest you not feed frogs( they are an excellent source of parasites).
To answer the "donate it to a zoo or something" mentality....Zoos do not want and do not accept "pet" animals out of the general public. This happens for a multitude of reasons; not valuable as a genetic contributer to current stocks as to no positive locale data available, the animal not being accustomed to being a croc and therefore a danger to potential keepers and potential enclosure mates, and the fact not all zoos are capable of taking in an animal that gets that large, requires tremendous amounts of food, and could quite concievably live over 80 years. Zoos take commitment seriously, I wish more keepers did.

That said it is a beautiful specimen, please feel free to PM me if you need help or advice for diet housing, etc...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper







thanks for helping out


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My my, if your dog or cat is missing you know who to blame!


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

CrocKeeper you got PM .....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> not all zoos are capable of taking in an animal that gets that large


This is a very important statement (that also applies to pythons, iguanas, pacu, red-tailed catfish, arowana, etc.....)


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

acestro i live in Bulgaria ... different story here ...
although it wont be necessary i am doing whats needed now ...
thank you all of you who gave me advices for my amazing animal ...
wait new pictures soon

kostadin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I just meant the comment for all considering monstrous sized creatures.
Bulgaria? Wow! I'm sure all here would be curious what kind of fish Bulgaria has access to (as well as herps like your nile croc).

I get the feeling you're taking great care of it so far (it looks fantastic), look forward to more pics.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

My new years resolution "just not going to bother or even care"

Have fun with your Nile croc I'm sure you can find some Zebras to feed it
when it gets older.


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

acestro accidentaly you can find rareties on the herp and fish market ...
i wasnt able to find Rhombeus for several years ... now i have the first one imported here ...

kostadin


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

very nice croc you got there

if you have a backyard you can just keep it there with a tall meat fence around you yard. or in your basment mna. whats wrong with the basment. cant you just clean it up and make sure it cant get out and then let it loose in there

also you guys

sometimes even wild animal will become tame to only there owner. he will most likly not be hurt on purpose by this croc just as long as he keeps it well fed and happy

my wild pyton is only nice to me and only me. he has bit everyone who has touched him except me so i think there might be a similar thing going on here

but stll he might want you man

so how much is shipping to the US

ha is it an 3' by 3' by 2' box can carry a coc right :laugh:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

A wild animal is a wild animal, regardless of captive origin. Anthropormorphism is a dangerous thing. A snake is never going to be tame, to any person, it is not capable of the thought processes that requires. We may become accustomed to our captives, but rest assured that the moment you let your guard down, and start to get the "warm fuzzies" that your "pet" knows and loves you, is when you or someone over to see your animal will get bitten or seriously injured.
Remeber that a snake is a snake, or a croc is a corc, and you will get along great.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> A wild animal is a wild animal, regardless of captive origin. Anthropormorphism is a dangerous thing. A snake is never going to be tame, to any person, it is not capable of the thought processes that requires. We may become accustomed to our captives, but rest assured that the moment you let your guard down, and start to get the "warm fuzzies" that your "pet" knows and loves you, is when you or someone over to see your animal will get bitten or seriously injured.
> Remeber that a snake is a snake, or a croc is a corc, and you will get along great.


it is?









i coulda sworn a snake is a mouse and a croc is a chicken


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> very nice croc you got there
> 
> if you have a backyard you can just keep it there with a tall meat fence around you yard. or in your basment mna. whats wrong with the basment. cant you just clean it up and make sure it cant get out and then let it loose in there
> 
> ...


 Are you smoking crack again?

We told you to stop that habbit.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > very nice croc you got there
> ...


 you caught me









can my snake just be smarter than all of the other snakes







becauswe he has never bitten me and seems to reconize me like my piranhas

wait i am getting a new idea :laugh:


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

ERR, Nevermind. Dont want another warn over this one.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

good beginning to a thread, if you want to start another one please do, maybe the chatter will stay out of it next time


----------

